

Riak CS is Now Open Source - tsantero
http://basho.com/riak-cs-is-now-open-source/

======
jdludlow
Erlang has been my latest hobby language, and while I'm not very deep into it
yet I'm having fun looking through the source code here to see what "real
Erlang" looks like.

<https://github.com/basho/riak_cs>

If any experts happen to notice particularly good or heinous examples in this
source code, it'd be interesting to point them out.

------
themgt
We've been pretty happy users of Ceph for months now, but it's great to now
have a second S3-compatible solution for distributed storage.

<http://ceph.com/>

------
pharkmillups
Mildly-shameless plug here: Riak CS will a big topic at RICON EAST this May in
New York City (in addition to Riak and other distributed systems goodness).
You should all attend.

\- Conf info: ricon.io/east.html \- Tickets: <http://ricon-
east-2013.eventbrite.com/>

------
shotgun
This is excellent news. Questions though...does Riak CS need its own dedicated
Riak cluster or can you use "its" Riak nodes directly in the usual Riak
fashion? If so, is it possible to access the CS-created chunks directly? (Not
saying that is a good idea...just trying to understand how Riak and Riak CS
fit together.)

~~~
bonzoesc
Riak provides key-value services for Riak CS, and there's nothing stopping you
from configuring the same Riak cluster for both the Riak CS application and
another application.

Riak CS doesn't use any Riak functionality you can't use yourself, so
accessing Riak CS-created chunks is easy because that's what Riak CS itself
does. The source for how this works is at
<https://github.com/basho/riak_cs/tree/develop/src> in case you want to play
and have fun with that.

~~~
seancribbs
This is true, but Riak CS has special configuration requirements for the
backing Riak cluster that might make it not the best choice for combining with
your typical Riak applications.

------
wolfeidau
+1 on the excellent news, makes it especially easy for hobbyist like myself to
mess around with this sort of thing.

Awesome to see use of vagrant to get started quickly!

------
jauer
Does Riak CS support static web site hosting ala S3? I checked the docs and
didn't see anything specifically about that so I'm guessing no.

~~~
hectcastro
It does not yet, but it's on our TODO list. API compatibility details can be
found here: <http://docs.basho.com/riakcs/latest/references/apis/storage/>

------
dsimms
Mark, does CS fulfill the role Luwak formerly did? What's better and/or
different about CS vs Luwak?

~~~
eredmond
In a sense, yes. Luwak was just basically plain-old Riak with some support for
huge files. CS is a full solution for storing large assets, along with
multitenancy, role management, reporting, monitoring and pretty much anything
else you'd expect from a cloud store like S3.

